# Macropodus erythropterus



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

I saw "Chinese Paradise" at The Menagerie the other week and decided that my 16" cube algae farm had to come off my balcony for the winter, so set it up in my kitchen for a trio.










So I got a male and two females. I've ID'd them as _Macropodus erythropterus_ (Freyhof & Herder, 2002).
I can't quite believe it, but 30 minuites after going in the tank, they were eating bloodworm from my fingers! I think they'll get very tame.

These pictures were taken around 40 minuites after emptying them into the tank which I find quite amazing considering their appearance. Can you imagine what the male will be like once he's fully settled in and got some good food in him?

Rough picture first....










Not bad for 40 minuites out of the transport bag eh?
Here he is in a better pic:










With one of the females looking for stray bloodworm:










Do you ever take a set of pictures and only when you've downloaded them to the computer suddenly drop your jaw at a picture you never realized looked so cool? This was one of those..................










I guess they'll probably breed too 

Beautiful plumage guv!










Boo!










A couple of days later.....



















I just changed the bulbs to two Daylight CF's and the colour looks even nicer now. These are beautiful fish, but bad. Harold had them stalking other fish in the tank and ripping them apart. He had to move them to a tank with more boisterous inhabitants.

Martin.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice Martin. Thanks for sharing some great pics .


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Absolutely stunning pics. The fish are really nice.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes, they're a Paradise fish moon. These ones are from Vietnam, while most other species are Chinese.

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So it's been about ten days- how about an update on the Chinese-Vietnamese Paradise? How they doin?


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Pablo, you've seen this last night on Loaches Online's Freshwater Forum, but here for everyone else's information:

Last night, I looked into the Paradise fish (_Macropodus erythropterus_) tank, and saw.............



















The male had built a big bubble nest the other day, but kept chasing the females. The nest seemed to disintegrate. Then 2 days ago, one female started beating up on the other. I had to put her in a breeding trap to save her life. I didn't realize the murderous intent was because they had spawned.

Here's the mother, still trying to get at the other female.










And the busy father who's fins have grown considerably.










I figured there was probably 60 or so fry, but this morning I counted the group photo above and was getting toward that figure. There were a load more all over the tank when I took the photo, so maybe there's nearer a 100!!!

Martin.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

That's brilliant!

Great pics too, btw.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW! I didnt know they got like that when spawning.....

Awesome!!!... Are you planning to raise the fry? Thats so great ^^


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I just picked up a pair. I've got them quarantining right now. They are pretty beautiful.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Trouble is I'm not set up for specifically raising these tiny little ones. I've got empty tanks I can set up quickly for grow out if they make it though the early stages though. I would sure like to raise some.

Martin.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful pics Martin. I can't see the second set, but I'm sure they are facinating. Congrats on the spawn.

Thanks for the fishy lesson to  Never too old to learn new things.


----------

